# Can you help me test a new system, please?



## JPlover (Aug 25, 2015)

This is a call for your help… I’m currently looking for students interested in test driving a new system. It’s designed to help you learn better, and faster, by digitally collating your lecture and research notes. 

Once logged in, you can upload existing documents from your drive, cut and paste from online articles, or write straight into a blank template. Say goodbye to endless rewrites and duplicated effort – with all the information in one place, you can prioritise each sentence from 1 to 9, so that the most important text is always easiest to find. 

We’d like to hear what you think works well and what we could do better. We’re hoping that it’s an easy and enjoyable system to use, but only you can tell us that!

If you’d be interested in giving it a go, you can find it here: asuperstudent dot com


----------

